# Help a guy out? (1 Viewer)



## joonho1 (Sep 19, 2010)

This is real... not something I made up...

Ok, I think this girl likes me, I won't say who, and she's really nice and friendly. After a couple of days I realize that she may like me, and that I like her too. There's a dance in school coming up, what should I do and say? Thanks 

PS- I can't belive I'm posting something like this... -.-


----------



## JosephB (Sep 19, 2010)

Try stalking her. But take my word for it, when they issue the restraining order, it probably means she doesn't like you.

Or just walk up to her and say this -- "We are destined to be together -- always and forever -- in this life and beyond the grave."

Chicks dig that.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 19, 2010)

Some might dig it, some might think you a real weirdo, better tell the truth "I really like what I see of you and i would like to get to know you better, will you go to the dance with me?"


----------



## JosephB (Sep 19, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> "I really like what I see of you and i would like to get to know you better, will you go to the dance with me?"



I'd modify that -- "I really like what I see of you and I would like to see more -- if you know what I mean."


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 19, 2010)

Depends a bit what he wants out of it Joseph


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 19, 2010)

A modified version of Olly's. A little switcharoo.

"Would you like to go to the dance with me? I think it would be a good chance to get to know each other better."

Ask first. Be direct. Add afterwards. Would work for me. Make sure you look her directly in eye and not at your shoes! Relax, relax into the question. And don't try to be . We see through that!

Good luck! ;-) Laurie


----------



## Baron (Sep 19, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> A modified version of Olly's. A little switcharoo.
> 
> "Would you like to go to the dance with me? I think it would be a good chance to get to know each other better."
> 
> ...



It's also a good idea not to just address the invitation to her boobs.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 19, 2010)

joonho1 said:


> This is real... not something I made up...
> 
> Ok, I think this girl likes me, I won't say who, and she's really nice and friendly. After a couple of days I realize that she may like me, and that I like her too. There's a dance in school coming up, what should I do and say? Thanks
> 
> PS- I can't belive I'm posting something like this... -.-



Do you dance? I thought you did. That means you'll be accompanying me  this (enter day here), and as you're walking away stop and say, oh, and  by the way, it's a date. Then click your heels as you stroll off looking  all chuffed with yourself. Trust me, I did this, and it really works;  we skipped the whole attraction, getting to know each other, developing a  teenage crush stages and went straight to the  I-hate-you-don't-come-anywhere-near-me-you-complete-weirdo stage.

You'll see the wisdom of those words one day, and so will I...

I have loads more that would set you on the right path. ;-)


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 20, 2010)

Baron said:


> It's also a good idea not to just address the invitation to her boobs.



This. 

Be confident and just say "Hey, I'm [your name], do you want to go to the dance with me?"


----------



## JosephB (Sep 20, 2010)

So, you've asked a girl out who didn't even know your name? I don't think I ever tried that one.


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 20, 2010)

JosephB said:


> So, you've asked a girl out who didn't even know your name? I don't think I ever tried that one.



I should try introducing myself as Q, and see what happens. If somebody gets the reference, shes probably a keeper, lol.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 20, 2010)

Heh. Sure -- if you're into nerd chicks. I think not getting the reference would be a requirement for me.


----------



## RoundEye (Sep 20, 2010)

Cave man out on her ass. Grab a club and grab her by the hair. Proceed to do everything you fantasized about doing.

Jail time be damned.

All reality, if you can build up the courage to politely ask her to the dance, it sounds like you’ll be just fine with her.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm sure with a little finesse, you could combine those tactics.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well the answer's obvious. You go ask her out. Sounds like you're asking for encouragment. Just do it, and if she says yes, great. If she says no, don't feel bad, just move on. There are plenty of fish in the sea.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 20, 2010)

Dreamworx95 said:


> There are plenty of fish in the sea.


 
But it's no good if you never catch any.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 20, 2010)

By the way, regarding the OP, “Help a guy out?” is actually a pretty good line – but only if you aren’t wearing pants.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Sep 20, 2010)

> But it's no good if you never catch any.


Which is a telltale sign that there is a problem with the fishing technique.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Sep 20, 2010)

> By the way, regarding the OP, “Help a guy out?” is actually a pretty good line – but only if you aren’t wearing pants.


Haha, that's actually pretty cute.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 20, 2010)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Which is a telltale sign that there is a problem with the fishing technique.


 

Yes. They should have a longer rod.


----------



## caelum (Sep 20, 2010)

Screw a fishing rod.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Sep 20, 2010)

> Yes. They should have a longer rod.


It's not the size that matters. It's the motion of the ocean...or so I've been told.


----------



## Like a Fox (Sep 20, 2010)

My advice is - Don't do anything. Wait for someone to fall in your lap.

And then in ten years get a gold medal next to your net-dating pseudonym for being a dedicated member.
I lead by example.


----------



## Lamperoux (Sep 23, 2010)

joonho1 said:


> This is real... not something I made up...
> 
> Ok, I think this girl likes me, I won't say who, and she's really nice and friendly. After a couple of days I realize that she may like me, and that I like her too. There's a dance in school coming up, what should I do and say? Thanks
> 
> *PS- I can't belive I'm posting something like this... -.-*


 
me neither lol


----------



## Lamperoux (Sep 23, 2010)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Which is a telltale sign that there is a problem with the fishing technique.


 
i wanna ask but im afraid to do so.


----------



## RoundEye (Sep 23, 2010)

Don’t be afraid. I know easier said than done. I wish I had asked more people out when I was younger. Too many fish got away.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 24, 2010)

RoundEye said:


> Don’t be afraid. I know easier said than done. I wish I had asked more people out when I was younger. Too many fish got away.


 
We've got to stop overusing the fish metaphor; rather than being likle fish in the sea, I think they're more like electric eels in the undercurrent. :lone:


----------



## caelum (Sep 24, 2010)

Why don't we get some pickup lines going?  Here's one of my faves,

"Does this smell like chloroform to you?"


----------



## alanmt (Sep 24, 2010)

Dances are pretty public places for a first date.  Why don't you ask if she'd like to meet you for coffee at Starbucks after school and get to know her a bit.  If you click in person, then invite her to the dance.  If you can't stand her after talking to her for 30 minutes, don't ask her out.  If you ask her amd she says no, remember there are two kinds of girls who say no.  Ones who are rude and mean about it, and ones who just aren't into you, but still feel bad that they have to say no.  Although your feelings may be hurt, if it is the second kind of girl (and most are) be prepared to say something to ease the awkwardness and let her know that you're moving on, like "obviously I kinda like you, since I asked you out, but if its not clicking for you, that's cool.  I had fun having coffee and chatting with you anyway."


----------



## Gumby (Sep 24, 2010)

caelum said:


> Why don't we get some pickup lines going? Here's one of my faves,
> 
> "Does this smell like chloroform to you?"


 
I could see how this one would work every time. :-D


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 24, 2010)

alanmt said:
			
		

> Dances are pretty public places for a first date. Why don't you ask if she'd like to meet you for coffee at Starbucks after school and get to know her a bit


 
Joonho1e, come to think of it, this is very wise advice. You go alan!


----------



## JosephB (Sep 24, 2010)

I wonder if the OP is going to come back and take in all this sage advice. If he's anything like me, he waited until the last possible moment to ask the girl -- increasing the chances that someone beat him to the punch.


----------



## Crazed Scribe (Sep 24, 2010)

From what you've told us it's unlikely that your relationship is going to evolve as it is so, unless you want things to go stale, you're going to have to make the move. For some reason it's always us that has to make the first move, so just do it, at this point you haven't got that much to lose.

You'll want to try and and preplan everything you want to say/do but when it comes to it nothing will go your way and you'll be left to fall back on spontaneity. It's better like that, she'll get a glimpse of the real you.

Just summon up the courage -not that that's easy- and go for it.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Sep 24, 2010)

JosephB said:


> Heh. Sure -- if you're into nerd chicks. I think not getting the reference would be a requirement for me.




Or, if you're just a nerd who's into people that share your interests.


----------



## RM Americano (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't know how old you are.  If I did, I might have a better idea of your perspective.  What I do know is that the more a girl pays attention to what you do, the more likely it is that you can see her boobies.  If you have a genuine feeling that she cares about most of the stuff you spout off, go ahead and ask her and she'll probably say yes.  Don't pussy foot around, just say "hey come with me to the dance."  Don't give in an excuse or laugh after you say it.  Just come out with confidence.

If you think she only talks to you to humor you, and don't get that genuine feeling that she's drooling over your every move, she might still say yes, but there's a chance she'll say no and it's a big chance.  You better be ready to accept failure without feeling heartbroken.  I don't know how old you are.  You don't seem very experienced and you are still going to school dances so I'm assuming you're very young.  The first three girls I asked out said no.  After that I learned how to know if they'd say yes before I asked.  It's time for trial and error, young friend.


----------



## joonho1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey all, yea I'm the OP and I've read all your comments. Some are good, some are ok, and some are ridiculous 

The result? 'Yes. I'll go.' 

This was said about a week ago. Thanks all!


----------



## RoundEye (Oct 18, 2010)

Dreamworx95 said:


> ... There are plenty of fish in the sea ...



I’m sorry but that is such an old and overused cliche`. People should start saying “_there’s plenty tigers in the jungle_” or something like that.


----------



## caelum (Oct 18, 2010)

I was reminded of this picture .


----------



## Brendan M (Oct 18, 2010)

Recite the beginning of Stopping By Woods on a Snowy Evening to her, and then kiss her.  If she doesn't respond by giving you a lap dance, report her to the police.


----------

